# Taylor Made Burner 2.0 OS



## jpenno (Jan 15, 2013)

As some of you will know I was one of the lucky three to be selected to receive and review a set of these irons.

They arrived today and I was like a kid at Xmas opening the box to be greeted by new shinies 

First impressions are that they are all upto an inch longer than the corresponding club in my current Ping G15's

The set comprises 5 iron to SW so will need to get on the range and check distances to see which Hybrids I need to take instead of 3 and 4 irons, IF they are longer than the Pings then I might only need hybrid to cover the distance gap.

Off to the range with them tomorrow and subject to the weather I am playing on Thursday but not sure If all the new clubs will get an outing without a bit more practice


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking forward to your review, particularly as you're used to hitting the same irons as me.

What handicap are you?


----------



## tallpaul (Jan 16, 2013)

Were you fitted for the Burners or have they been supplied 'off the shelf'?


----------



## jpenno (Jan 16, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Looking forward to your review, particularly as you're used to hitting the same irons as me.

What handicap are you?
		
Click to expand...

currently playing to 20


----------



## jpenno (Jan 16, 2013)

tallpaul said:



			Were you fitted for the Burners or have they been supplied 'off the shelf'?
		
Click to expand...

Burners are off the shelf, only options are stiff or regular shafts


----------



## tallpaul (Jan 16, 2013)

Spec sheets for Burners has them +0.75Â° lie & 1/4" longer than Black Dot G15's. Were your G15's fitted?


----------



## jpenno (Jan 16, 2013)

yes fitted 18 months ago, will be taking both sets of 5, 7 , 9 and PW to the range tonight to compare


----------



## malek988 (Jan 24, 2013)

well any updates for us??


----------



## jpenno (Jan 24, 2013)

I played last Thursday with them BUT the ground was either frozen solid or soft causing the ball to plug and the whole round was a bit of a lottery so difficult to comment on clubs, I did hit some fairly decent shots but due to ground conditions they either took weird bounces or stopped dead.

I did beat my dad though .

I should be playing twice next week, subject to weather (and a funeral  ) and will report back then


----------

